# ivman warning device already handled by /etc/fstab

## Kidel Fastro

Hi, 

i have recently installed ivman and during boot i get this warning

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Warning: device /dev/sda5 is already handled by /etc/fstab, supplied label is ignored
> 
> mount: /dev/sda5 already mounted or / busy
> ...

 

it really pisses me off because ivman takes some time to load...

i was looking for some solution but i just wasted 3 hours of time....

thankyou in advance

----------

## SteelRage

Same problem here (except it complains about different partitions)...

This is my fstab:

```

/dev/hda1               /                     auto           defaults                                        1 1

/dev/hda2               /mnt/win_c      ntfs            defaults,exec,nls=utf8,umask=0 0 0              0 0

/dev/hda5               /mnt/win_d      vfat           users,gid=users,umask=0002                      0 0

/dev/hda3               none               swap          sw                                              0 0

/dev/hda6               /mnt/win_e      vfat            users,gid=users,umask=0002                      0 0

/dev/hdb1               /mnt/linux       auto           defaults                                        0 0

/dev/hdb2               /mnt/suse       auto           defaults                                        0 0

none                       /proc              proc           defaults                                        0 0

tmpfs                   /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                                        0 0

none                    /proc/bus/usb   usbfs           defaults                                        0 0

# Part for Jackd

shmfs                   /dev/shm        shm             defaults                                        0 0

none                    /tmp/jack       tmpfs           defaults                                        0 0

none                    /mnt/ramfs      tmpfs           defaults                                        0 0

# Part for hal, dbus and other friends

/dev/hdc                /media/cdrom1           auto    user,exec,noauto,managed 0 0

/dev/floppy/0           /media/floppy1          auto    user,exec,noauto,managed 0 0

/dev/sda1               /media/usb1             auto    user,exec,noauto,managed 0 0

```

(sorry for the bad indentations).

The mtab, instead, is:

```

/dev/hda1 / auto rw 0 0

proc /proc proc rw 0 0

sysfs /sys sysfs rw 0 0

udev /dev tmpfs rw,nosuid 0 0

devpts /dev/pts devpts rw 0 0

cachedir /lib/splash/cache tmpfs rw 0 0

/dev/hda2 /mnt/win_c ntfs rw,nls=utf8,umask=0 0 0

/dev/hda5 /mnt/win_d vfat rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,gid=100,umask=0002 0 0

/dev/hda6 /mnt/win_e vfat rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,gid=100,umask=0002 0 0

/dev/hdb1 /mnt/linux xfs rw 0 0

/dev/hdb2 /mnt/suse ntfs rw 0 0

tmpfs /dev/shm tmpfs rw 0 0

none /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw 0 0

none /tmp/jack tmpfs rw 0 0

none /mnt/ramfs tmpfs rw 0 0

```

I use the latest ~x86 version of baselayout, hal, dbus and ivman...

Any suggestion about from where to start to try to solve the problem?

Thx

----------

## Kidel Fastro

i forgot to put my fstab here

```
/dev/sda1               /mnt/windows    ntfs            user            0 0

/dev/sda2               /boot              ext3            noatime         1 2

/dev/sda3               none              swap            sw              0 0

/dev/sda5               /                    reiserfs        noatime,notail,defaults 0 1

/dev/sda6               /home            reiserfs        noatime,notail,defaults 0 0

/dev/sda7               /mnt/mix        captive-ntfs    user,umask=222  0 0

/dev/sda8               /mnt/zbiornik  captive-ntfs    user,umask=222  0 0

/dev/cdrom             /mnt/cdrom     iso9660         noauto,ro,user  0 0

/dev/fd0                 /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults        0 0

shm                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0
```

----------

## dR0PS

i get the same messages too !

 *Quote:*   

> * Starting Automounter
> 
> Warning: device /dev/hda2 is already handled by /etc/fstab, supplied label is ignored
> 
> mount: /dev/hda2 already mounted or / busy
> ...

 

what is mounting what ?

since my /dev/hda2 is the root-device i suppose it wouldn't be a good idea to kick this entry out of my fstab just for testing

if things work  :Wink: 

Automounter wants to mount the root-device where the root-device is already up ?!

could this be an udev-problem at all ?

thanks for any help

dR0PS

----------

## Bluespear

Got the same problem with Automounter taking time during boot time.

I haven't found any solution

----------

## sn4ip3r

For each device that you get this error message for add the following to /etc/ivman/IvmConfigActions.xml 

```
<ivm:Match name="hal.block.device" value="/dev/devicename">

  <ivm:Option name="mount" value="false"/>

</ivm:Match>
```

----------

## hkfczrqj

Thanks, sn4ip3r. It worked for me.

----------

## dR0PS

it worked for me too, the 'error-message' is gone

but the big delay of about 7 seconds is still there

thanks, dR0PS

----------

## Kidel Fastro

Thanx sn4ip3r, i dont get any warnings now. I have added in /etc/ivman/IvmConfigActions.xml all fixed drives

and masked fd0 /etc/fstab.

No warnings at all, but 6 seconds of deley still remains. Is it normal for ivman to load so long ?

----------

## Havin_it

I was getting this too - very annoying.  Can't recall whether the boot-time is longer now than before, doesn't seem too bad.

However ... I find it particularly worrying that ivman actually overruled my fstab and mounted /boot, which I had set noauto!

----------

## sn4ip3r

Does the ivman slowness/delay only exist on boot or each time you restart ivman service?, here restarting the service seems to be very fast.

----------

## Kidel Fastro

only during boot

----------

## troinfo

Ok,

I got the same problem, however my pc is not getting past the error, it stops and sits there.

I should know this but how do I edit the file if I cannot get into the machine?

TIA

troinfo

----------

## troinfo

Ok,

I remembered how to get into my system.

I made the changes and now no errors

However

It just says Starting Automounter.... and that is where it stays  :Sad: 

Anyone have any suggestions?

I was thinking about removing it but I'm not sure if that will break anything.

Thanks

troinfo

----------

## Havin_it

AFAIK, fstab should still mount everything that isn't marked noauto.  I think you'll just lose the automounting of CDs, USB drives etc.

What other drives do you have?

----------

## dj_farid

Does anyone know when the real fix is coming for this?

----------

## yesi

same problem here...

----------

## dj_farid

Downgraded to 0.6.8 from 0.6.11 to get rid of this problem.

There was a reason why I went unstable on ivman before, I just can't remember what it was.

I will go back to unstable when this annoying problem gets fixed. So please let this thread know  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dc46and2

If you always log into an X session like I do, you can skip starting the system-wide ivman and only start the per-user ivman.  I recall the documentation recommends that you start both a system-wide and per-user instance of ivman for various reasons, but if you are like me and only have one user (me) and always log into an X session, you shouldn't notice any difference when skipping the system-wide instance.

```
# Remove ivman from default runlevel

rc-update del ivman default

# Start ivman whenever I log in

ln -s /usr/bin/ivman ~/.kde/Autostart/ivman
```

Note that the last line is obviously for KDE, if you use something else then adjust accordingly.  I did this and now have no boot delay and automounting seems to be working fine.  I didn't need to edit IvmConfigActions.xml either, although that might be a better solution for systems with many users or people who don't use X that much.

----------

## 01mf02

ivman.sf.net:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 21 April 2006: Ivman 0.6.12 released. Changes since last ivman:
> 
>     * Fixed a bug introduced in Ivman 0.6.11 which could cause a long delay when starting Ivman.
> ...

 

----------

## clayman

 *01mf02 wrote:*   

> ivman.sf.net:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> 21 April 2006: Ivman 0.6.12 released. Changes since last ivman:
> ...

 

Thanks for that. I also noticed on that site that the developer(s) of ivman added an option to the IvmConfigActions.xml file to process the mounting rule after ivman is started, which is probably what causes conflicts with settings in fstab.

```

    <!-- perform these rules on devices already attached when Ivman starts -->

    <ivm:Option name="checkOnInit" value="true" />

```

I have commented out the second line and I don't receive any warnings anymore.

----------

## d2_racing

I had the same problem, but now I use the ~x86 for ivman only.

Also I did 

```

<!-- Temp  Patch -->

<!-- perform these rules on devices already attached when Ivman starts -->

<!--   <ivm:Option name="checkOnInit" value="true" />  -->

<!-- Temp  Patch -->

```

I don't call anymore checkOnInit and now my boot time is the same as before and no more warning.

Maybe someone will create a buzilla...but for now since I'm not an expert, it's a good solution  :Smile: 

----------

## dj_farid

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> I had the same problem, but now I use the ~x86 for ivman only.
> 
> Also I did 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I changed value="false". It seems to work also.

----------

